# wound literature



## burkuu

Hello

Is 'wound literature' a literary term? Does it refer to the literature around (for example) the suffering of a society? and can it be translated into turkish as 'yara edebiyatı'? It sounds too odd anyway...


----------



## badgrammar

Merhaba!

From what I gather, "wound literature" is a category of literature that addresses the treatment of wounds and injuries.  When I google it I see everything from Chinese short stories (about patient care, I assume) to precise instructions on the heating of instruments used in bandaging wounds.  

I had no idea there was a literature of this sort, and had never heard the term before.  But there it is!  So it is not about societal suffereing, but about the medical care and treatment of injuries.


----------



## burkuu

Thanks a lot


----------



## divinelight

Keeping in mind the meaning of "wound literature", maybe you can translate that in Turkish as "yara bakimi ustune edebiyat" or "yara bakimi hakkinda edebiyat". That's all I can think of.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

May *wound* perhaps refer to something Chinese?


----------



## badgrammar

Actually from the google searches I did, it would appear that "wound" really does refer to the medical care and treatment of physical wounds....


----------



## Ironhand

Actually Wound Literature is a specific form of Chinese literature during the time periods of 1979-1982 That exposed the pain and suffering the people went through due to the Chinese Cultural revolution.


----------

